# Winter Projects | 2020



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone have any interesting winter projects in the works?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been working on a wood burning stove to make working in my shop more enjoyable during the cold months. Still a work in progress but at the moment I can get inside temp around 20°F over outside temp.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hoping to build a workbench for my shed. I need something relatively simple to build as I don't have the tools for a more complicated build and also short on time. I plan to use the metal Simpson Strongties and use 4x4s for the legs.

This guy has a good video with basic plans.

https://youtu.be/Kz0hCakh800


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MJR12284 said:


> Hoping to build a workbench for my shed. I need something relatively simple to build as I don't have the tools for a more complicated build and also short on time. I plan to use the metal Simpson Strongties and use 4x4s for the legs.
> 
> This guy has a good video with basic plans.


I built something similar to that a few years ago. I put mine on locking casters so I can roll it out into the driveway on nice days. If the prices are right it may be cheaper to glue 2 2x4s together for the legs vs buying a 4x4.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

my plan is to endlessly research lawn mowers. zero chance i'll get one anytime soon, but this is what i do.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am redoing our home office / guest room right now. Ill post some pics when I have something to show for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I've been working on a wood burning stove to make working in my shop more enjoyable during the cold months. Still a work in progress but at the moment I can get inside temp around 20°F over outside temp.


Just curious, but any particular reason you chose to build it vs buy a wood furnace?

How big is your shop?

Any special features of the stove?

(I'm a former wood-burner/chainsaw maniac. :lol


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@MasterMech I already had the big 30" pipe and was able to get the small pipe from work for cheap. The local HVAC guy gave me the fan hanging off of it. I was able to make it cheap other than my time. Only difference in it and a normal homemade stove is the 20 pipes that run through the stove so you can turn on the fan and heat the shop up fast.

My shop is around 55'x30' with 10' walls and a 15' peak. Scheduled to have 1" closed cell sprayed on Wednesday :banana:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> Does anyone have any interesting winter projects in the works?


I'm building a sprayer wagon. 10 gallon tank and fabricating a wagon frame and sprayer boom.


----------

